# Where to go in Louisiana - Holly Beach - Cameron Fishing Pier - others?



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Just thought I would start a thread for people like me who are transplants to Louisiana. I would like to invite everyone to post decent spots within 2.5 to 3 hours driving distance of fort polk. My soldiers and I would be most appreciative! Of course, i don't expect you to give up your honey holes, but point us toward some decent stuff. Most of us just don't even know where to access the gulf coast beaches.

I got my first taste of surf fishing at Holly Beach and I am so addicted now I need to go to surf fishers anonymous. I started fishing surf about a year ago when I was assigned to Fort Polk in Leesville, LA. Cause there ain't nothing else to do at Fort Polk. I'm from Tennessee and a good fish for me used to be anything over 12" or 4lbs. Anyway, I have found several good spots in and around Holly Beach. In my humble opinion, the best is just a little west of the the main beach where those surf breaker rock piles are. Myself and my soldiers have hooked and landed several bull reds over 40" and over 25lbs there.

I recently discovered Cameron Fishing Pier. I went there for the first time this past Saturday. I wasn't really looking to fish much cause I had my 3 pre-teen and teenage boys with me, but bought some shrimp at the gas station anyway cause I had my poles with me. The pier is really nice, but they charge $5.00 admission, $2.50 for active duty soldiers. Not too bad considering the facilities available. I was tempted to try the jetty or the pier, but went to the beach cause my boys wanted to fly a kite also. So, hooked my double rig with shrimp, casted out hardly 30yds, and 5 min later i had a mean 27" red. On the way back to the jeep, i saw some guys with 3 bulls over 35". 

So, there is my contribution. Please add more car accessible spots that are driving distance from fort polk for a good day trip. Thanks!


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow, this sure generated a lot of activity. Am I to assume i have already hit the only two areas to do good surf fishing in Louisiana? Or is no one willing to give up there favorite beaches???


----------



## thedomeranger (Feb 18, 2013)

The closest spot to you that is commonly fished from the beach is the probably the Cameron area. You may also find some areas in Vermilion Parish around Forked Island, Pecan Island and Intracoastal City but I think you'd probably be looking mostly at salt/brackish canals and marsh areas. In Cameron Parish you'll find more than Holly Beach. West of Holly Beach there you'll find several more beaches, at least 3, that you can either drive on or at least get to an access point. You can find some salt/brackish areas on the highway down to Holly Beach where the fishing can get pretty good, but it's not surf fishing and you have to deal with more mosquitoes and catfish not to mention alligators. I actually haven't fished the Cameron area in decades, not sure why, really. If you want to drive a little farther, you could try the Fourchon/Grand Isle Area, but I would think that is a full day's travel just to get there from Ft. Polk.

Hope this helps, I think the fact is that people that surf fish in Louisiana don't frequent these boards much. Here is a good reference for Louisiana fishing info. Not great, but good. 
http://www.louisianasportsman.com/


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Nov 13, 2012)

there are a couple more beaches east of cameron that you may drive on,plus a breaker at rockefeler refuge


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

East of Cameron you say, hmmm, just might have to try that this coming weekend. So do you just get on 82 and start driving watching for beach signs? I need to do some camping on my 4 day weekend. Rockefeler refuge looks about the same time/distance as holly beach from me. Thanks!!


----------



## thedomeranger (Feb 18, 2013)

I only know of 1 beach specifically names east of Cameron but I'm sure there are others (Rutherford Beach, near the mouth of the Mermentau, I think) There is also fishing available at Pecan Island but I have never been to either place to fish from the beach, so I am unclear about accessibility, or beach signs, for that matter. Sounds like fishhawkxxx has a littte more insight than I do. You may also be able to head southeast of new Iberia to Cypremore point or possibly even furhter east to Burns Point but I think those area's are going to be a bit further for you. Here is a map from FOrt Polk to where I think Rutherford is (Looks like 2 hours drive)

http://goo.gl/maps/ICKQk

Cypremore Point (Looks like 3 hours drive, I believe there is camping there)

http://goo.gl/maps/sR9mR

Burns Point (Looks like 3.5 hours drive, they have a seawall, not a beach and it is a campground)

http://goo.gl/maps/XYksc


----------



## thedomeranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Tried posting some potential places for you east of Cameron. Rutherford Beach, Cypremore Point, Burns Point with maps but it is still not up. Not sure if I did something wrong or if this is just taking a while. anywhere form 2-3.5 hours from fort polk


----------



## thedomeranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Rutherford Beach (I think) http://goo.gl/maps/n5M1r

Cypremort Point http://goo.gl/maps/BBmwj

Burns Point http://goo.gl/maps/vDJtt


----------



## thedomeranger (Feb 18, 2013)

Creek-SeaConvert said:


> East of Cameron you say, hmmm, just might have to try that this coming weekend. So do you just get on 82 and start driving watching for beach signs? I need to do some camping on my 4 day weekend. Rockefeler refuge looks about the same time/distance as holly beach from me. Thanks!!


Let us know when you do try out anyplace. I will be trying to make it Cypremort Point in the near future and give you a report.


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry to respond so late. I drove west on 82 that day, but all I found was rutherford beach. I drove down to the Rockefeller Refuge, but there was no access to the beach that I could find. All of the locals down there said you can't get there with a car, you have to have a boat.

So, I cut my losses and drove all the way west to Mae's beach. Once I got on the beach, I drove west about another 1/2 mile or more to where a little creek comes out of the marsh. Castnetted some bait out of the creek and pulled in a 45" monster red with the bait. 

As far as east side goes, is there anything past Rockefeller Refuge before you get to Lafayette that is worth trying? 

Went last week and week before at holly beach and could not get anything to bite.(except for catfish)

Heading out tomorrow, maybe back to Mae's beach.


----------



## crazycajun (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! New guy here from Lafayette. How far is Mae's beach from Holly Beach? I've heard that the boat launch area, west side of the ferry on 82, was pretty good. Anyone fish that area? I was looking at Google maps and noticed on 82, they have a couple spots that look good for fishing along the Mermentau river road (headed west, right past Grand Chenier after your cross the bridge). Anyone ever try there? How is the fishing at Burn's Point?


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Did some serious fishing at Cameron Fishing Pier back during July 4th weekend. (yeah I know, it was a minute ago) I caught several gaff top catfish that were 24"+. I also caught a black tip shark. My wife pulled in a fat 30#+ red fish. We gave all we caught to a local family that was camping and fishing for food. They had a feast. Anyway, Cameron Fishing Pier is pretty good. I found a little beach behind some helicopter ports off of some little dirt road thru the marsh. I drove down the beach to the east and came out at the Cameron recreation center. I didn't catch a freaking thing on that beach, but I did have a visitor:







This 8 foot sucker came waddling out of the marsh behind me while I was fishing. I thought alligators didn't like salt water??? He just ignored me, although I nearly S.... myself when he came within about 10 yards from me before I noticed him. I was very unnerved for the rest of the day. He just waddled on down to a tidal pool, the one I had waded in and cast-netted some bait out of, and swam around for 30 minutes before I lost site of him. Yeah, now I know why there are no fish at that beach. The alligators keep them away.


----------



## NavyAngler (Oct 6, 2013)

Going to Holly Beach next weekend. Can anyone advise me on what to bring besides my poles, tackle box and bait? Planning on tenting on the beach also. In addition, I've got a 2wd truck, would I be alright on the beach with it not getting it stuck?


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

I advise against 2wd on the loose sand. I was just down there this past week on saturday when the storm surge came in. Water came all the way up to the highway on the eastern side of Holly Beach. Happened to be driving by and found a fellow Soldier mired up to his axles in a 2wd toyota. Tide was coming in fast and my jeep couldn't even budge his truck when I tried to get him loose. Ended up taking him 2miles down to Holly Beach Proper so he could get some one to bring in a tow truck. May not be as bad now that Karen is gone. Just stay the heck away from loose or soupy sand. I often get out and scout ahead on foot if I the ground looks suspicious. Bring a portable shower with fresh water in it. I have a 5 gallon water bag shower that i picked up at Academy Sports for like 7 bucks. There are no public restrooms or showers at Holly Beach. All they have are porta potties. Not much in the way of a gas station or convience store once you pass Hackberry either. Holly beach is kind of a "wilderness" beach. You can ride the ferry over to cameron if you get really desperate for some munchies. Take a cooler with plenty of your favorite fluids, some water to drink, and a few towels and washcloths. Bring whatever food you want to eat also. Seriously, there is NOTHING in the way of amenities at Holly Beach.


----------



## NavyAngler (Oct 6, 2013)

But is all of Holly beach loose sand? I'm sure I could park and drag all my stuff to the Surf. Yeah, it'll be a PITA, but it'd be better not getting stuck. I also appreciate the help on what to bring.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome aboard to the newer folks,,, sorry I don't post up much on the Deeper Southern boards but it looks like you finding your way around anyhow.

Just a quick hint when looking for spots,,, about 3/4 of the way at the top of the page you will see a listing HOT SPOTS http://www.pierandsurf.com/coastalexplorer/ , just give a click on it and you will be on a map with flags to show ya where there are places to fish. If ya find a spot and it aint on the map you may add it to help out some of the others who may be new here.

Thanks and good fishn, P&S Staff


----------



## bayoubengal1954 (Apr 23, 2014)

Creek-SeaConvert said:


> Just thought I would start a thread for people like me who are transplants to Louisiana. I would like to invite everyone to post decent spots within 2.5 to 3 hours driving distance of fort polk. My soldiers and I would be most appreciative! Of course, i don't expect you to give up your honey holes, but point us toward some decent stuff. Most of us just don't even know where to access the gulf coast beaches.
> 
> I got my first taste of surf fishing at Holly Beach and I am so addicted now I need to go to surf fishers anonymous. I started fishing surf about a year ago when I was assigned to Fort Polk in Leesville, LA. Cause there ain't nothing else to do at Fort Polk. I'm from Tennessee and a good fish for me used to be anything over 12" or 4lbs. Anyway, I have found several good spots in and around Holly Beach. In my humble opinion, the best is just a little west of the the main beach where those surf breaker rock piles are. Myself and my soldiers have hooked and landed several bull reds over 40" and over 25lbs there.
> 
> ...


Hello Creek-SeaConvert--

I know this thread has not been active in a while, but I found it when I was doing a search for Holly Beach.

My name is Patrick Cooper, a musician from New Orleans. My mother grew up in Lake Arthur and used to go to Holly Beach as little girl and I wrote this song for her. It's a bit sad, but it ends up on a positive note. Here is w​here ​
you can hear it:
http://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=12330716


​Thought you and your Holly Beach fishing pals may find it interesting. 

Thanks for your time. Happy Spring! ​


Patrick
http://www.patrickcoopermusic.com/


----------



## Creek-SeaConvert (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok, zombie thread I know. Just had to jump in here and bid farewell to the Gulf Coast. I might make one more trip down before I leave. I've got orders for Georgia, so I'll be hitting the coast of Georgia and South Carolina after I get settled in. Maybe I'll do some east coast exploring on the long labor day weekend. Best spots I found in Louisiana is the Cameron Fishing Pier and the jetties. Never fails to give up at least one 30 pound fish every time I go there. Sometimes up to 10 fish over 20 pounds. Great place to take the kids and let them pull in a nice Bull Red.


----------

